# Louise Wolf is not a happy camper.



## Russell Williams (Aug 19, 2010)

A heart attack has left no ascertainable heart problems.

The cancer surgery seems to have totally eliminated the uterine cancer.

One of the surgeons said that they were no unpleasant surprises during the hysterectomy and that Louise recovered surprisingly quickly from the operation

Now onto the hip surgery which had been discussed two years ago but was sidelined by the kidney stones, the heart attack, and the cancer surgery.

Louise and I found a set of orthopedic surgeons who worked out of Johns Hopkins, had a very low infection rate, and did hundreds and hundreds of joint replacement operations each year.

The surgeon who gave the introductory presentation said he had never done any one who weighed more than 350 pounds.

The surgeon who said he would do Louise's surgery said that he would not touch her until she weighed under a 300 pounds. Louise now weighs 386. It may be that Louise has no choice but we do need to do more investigation.

Is there anyone here who has had a successful hip replacement surgery or knows any such person and at the time of the surgery they weighed over 350 pounds?

Please contact us here or by private message.


----------

